# Attempting to turn my life around.



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been wallowing in self-pity in the aftermath of an episode of major depression six months ago. Now I'm going to attempt to get my **** together and start living again, or at least be more productive.

Currently teaching myself C++ and Python because I have an awesome vision for a web browser I want to build amongst other creative ideas.

Have 25ish more pounds to lose to attain peak fitness so I've been walking 6 miles a day and doing more pushups than I have in my entire life.

Sometime this week I want to out and try to meet some new people and start at least trying to find a girlfriend because I'm bored as **** and I don't think the internet is going to help me find anything that will last.

I will probably update to see how it goes ever day or ever other day to keep track of my progress. Or maybe this will be my last post lol.


----------



## mean mr mustard (Oct 26, 2010)

Good Luck Dude!


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Studied C++ for 4 hours.
That's a start I guess.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Slacked on the C++ (meaning I didn't do it) but I did go for an hour and half walk so that's good. Did some jumping jacks a little while ago and feeling well right now.

Don't everyone reply to this thrilling and popular thread at once.
Haha fricken ha.

You're awesome, Kurt.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I'm gonna start anew myself. I hit a bump in the road and landed in a ditch. But I'm gonna try to get back on the road again. I'm gonna start today. I will go to the store and pick up a new item of clothing. And Sunday on Mother's Day I will go with my family to a restaurant and will have fun! Positive thoughts!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

How will your browser be better than ff/safari/chrome?


----------



## Dob (May 15, 2012)

i feel you brother i'm at the same point in my life


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

AmericanZero said:


> .


How's it going?


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

dust3000 said:


> How's it going?


Slow 

I'm working my way back little by little. About to do my first serious workout in over a month. Went to the library and checked out a couple books that I started reading. Not EXACTLY how I planned to start up again but at least its something different.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope it keeps going well


----------



## peanutbutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Sounds like a great list, you should check out Udacity . Lots of free python tutorial projects


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great job! Keep us updated with your projects. That's interesting stuff.

I once tried to learn C++ but gave up. I wasn't motivated enough but later took on web design.


----------

